# plywood pots



## jjsunderground (Feb 28, 2008)

thinking of building my own custom pots from 1/8 inch plywood. i need not wider pots but deeper, which is very hard to find. i wanna go about 6 1/2 inches wide and 13 inches deep. the reason being i am using a 150 watt light and want to get the right hset up for max yield.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 28, 2008)

plywood will work but you must line them with poly plastic so they wont rot or leak.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 1, 2008)

I like the idea, plywood pots un lined with plastic so at the end of the grow the growing container and the left over plant material is composted down, everything we take form the planet should be returned if we can.


----------



## godtea (Mar 1, 2008)

If you want biodegradable use cardboard boxes.
Plywood has all kinds of junk in it that you don't want to ingest


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 17, 2008)

So does cardboard...

However, plywood works great, make sure it's not treated and you're good to go. I've used plywood pots in the past to make LONG containers the length of small walls and they were nice and snug to reflect light straight from the wall to the plant. Very cool, worked great while I had them.


----------

